# Cutting Glass.



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

OK, so I am not sure if this is really I'm the right section so if not please move.

I have a 5GAL carboy I got from my grandfather and have aspirations to turn it into a tank. I was wondering if anyone had the tools within surrey area to be able to cut one. I want to make the opening bigger by cutting about 6" down from the top of the neck. I saw someone who cut a carboy and put fish in it in a pond but no information on how they went about it. 

Also briefly read something about adding your own spigots. I have access to one, it's just a matter of if it can be done safely. Would make water changes much easier.

I will only be stocking 3 cherry shrimp and a guppy. It will be filtered with a sponge filter. I also want to try and plant it as dense as possible. 
Working on a light source idea. Anyone with any thought on how I could go about this do let me kmow!



I was reading about the acetone and string cutting, but I do not know if the carboy would be too thick. I can't find a whole lot of information with this..

Kind of off topic on the DIY front, but could I also throw in daphinia?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I can cut it down for you and help with the spigot for free in S Surrey


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

I can't help with the DIY stuff, but I can say that the guppy would eat your daphnia (even my endlers will take on daphnia).

It would be a very happy guppy though


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

@Mike:: oh sweet! My grandparents are in SS. I shall send you a message. 

@shrimpette: That's partially the point. XD my thought was a food source and have enough they wouldn't get all eaten at once. 
Or would it glutten itself to death?
Either way, yes that would an extremely happy guppy. XD


----------

